# Solved: The RPC server is unavailable.



## AbsentHarvest

The computer i'm using now, is a stationary computer. (Zero)
It's directly connected to the router. My laptop connects to the router wirelessly. I have no problem sharing files on the laptop. Zero, the stationary computer can access the files on the laptop. However, it won't let me share files to my laptop. (or share in general).

Stationary Computer (Zero) Running OS: Vista Basic
Laptop/ Running OS: Vista Premium

So, instantly I looked around online and I've found that this has occured through service pack upgrades etc. This computer is brand new, I had purchased it a couple of days prior to this posting.

*The key problem.* Is that the File Sharing won't enable. (SEE RPC ERROR/jpg)
As you can see, there is a message indicating that... "The RPC Server is unavailable".
I have checked my firewall settings. (ZoneAlarm Free Firewall) Sharing is allowed.

So, I've looked around some more, and I found that people are having trouble with the service itself. I open Services (As Admin) and look at the RPC service. It's automatic and has started. However, it won't allow me to restart the service, or edit it in any manner. (SEE RPC SERVICE.jpg)

Both computers are WORKGROUP, they're both named and both are Public Network. I'm stumped on this one. It has no problem accessing shared files, however I cannot share files in return which is required, this issue is important.

Any suggestions or solutions are welcome, thanks.


----------



## TerryNet

I don't have definite knowledge of the cause--only a suspicion--so I have no solution. But I can offer a suggestion ...

Uninstall ZoneAlarm and any other 3rd party firewall. Make sure Vista's firewall is running and designate your network as Private.

When you get your systems working the way you want you can then add another firewall into the mix to see what happens.


----------



## AbsentHarvest

I have done what you have suggested. I have the windows firewall on and ZoneAlarm removed(uninstalled). I have designated the network to private. However, there is no change. I am getting the same error. "The RPC server is unavailable."


----------



## AbsentHarvest

After reading a few more articles... I tried changing the Windows Firewall settings to accept Remote Administration. This solution did not solve the problem, so I looked around in the Services for services required to have RPC run properly.... I found that the Server Service does not start, it's on automatic but it does not start. I tried to start the service and I got this error. (SEE SERVER.JPG)

Directly after this... I tried doing a system restore... At the point I recieved this computer.
I'm a little irked, DELL would give me a faulty product.


----------



## AbsentHarvest

I found the problem. The RPC server is unavailable because the service couldn't function properly because it's dependancy (server service) couldn't start... I checked the dependencies through the server's properties and I looked through services and started those required dependancies to start the server service, once that started... Everything functioned properly. Sorry, didn't mean waste the thread. I just hope this thread will come handy to those who stumble upon it through google with a similar problem. xD


----------



## TerryNet

Waste the thread? No way! Your problem will occur for others, and even though we don't know what was the original cause your trouble shooting steps and fixes are going to help others. Thank you.


----------



## raindogs&cats

As a beginner with a xp machine the above means nothing to me. Can anyone tell it in plain english. as in what menus to go to and what to do there? otherwise for me this is a wasted thread.


----------



## TerryNet

Welcome, raindogs&cats. Unless the following words in this post miraculously clear everything up for you it will be to your advantage to start your own thread and describe what you have and what problem(s) you're encountering. We can then try to tailor responses for you.

To check on services: Control Panel - Administrative Tools - Services. Right clicking on a service will give some more options; the one selected above was Properties, and then the Dependencies tab. On that tab you can learn the prerequisites for the service and also what else depends on the service.


----------

